# 911 we need help



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

We are broke down 110 miles off shore near the flower gardens. Is anyone offshore fishing this way that could help us?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Want me to call the coast guard ? Your radios not working ?? or is this some scam ? Boat description, boat name, persons on board, all the good stuff. And i doubt anyone would be offshore fishing and looking at TTMB


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

GPS working need cords...over


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

More info needed for sure.


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

27 55 703 93 48 851 drifting due west 1 1/2 miles a hour


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hope you guys get in safe!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Not taking on water? No one in distress? Currently in need of a tow? Guessing it does not rate for a Coast Guard rescue at this point?

As stated above, vessel name, souls on board?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Radio Contact?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well certainly no one gonna be out there looking a 2 coolfishing TTMB. What you want us to do ??


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

We found someone heading this way to try to help right now. Thanks


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

The Legacy was going to go today but dont know if they went because of the fog..


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Team Masterbaiter said:


> We found someone heading this way to try to help right now. Thanks


Sounds good. Seems like I lost cell signal on a carnival cruise 30 minutes after we left port...Hmm


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

hope you guys make it in safe


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Man I hope you guys get in safe and sound. I am curious how one posts on 2cool from 110 miles out. Please let us know how after you guys get in.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

If I remember correctly he posted yesterday he was going to crew for a 2ooler on his first trip to the flower gardens. Let us know if you need anyone to call the coast guard


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Do satellite phones work out there?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Do satellite phones work out there?


Satellite phones work anywhere they have a good sat signal.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3944411#post3944411


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

as tempting as it is to laugh that someone would be found to help them on here I have seen some amazing things happen on www forums 

hope you get back in safe and sound and the issue is a cheap one to fix before the next trip


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Team Masterbaiter said:


> 27 55 703 93 48 851 drifting due west 1 1/2 miles a hour


at least your drifting the right direction... at that rate in about 3 days you should see land.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Best of luck to you. Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

luna sea II said:


> at least your drifting the right direction... at that rate in about 3 days you should see land.


Unfortunately they will soon be in a current that would take them southwest towards the Mexican border. I hope there is somebody heading their way.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

good luck


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Tough crowd here.

If he has sat phone and/or sat internet access he could easily be posting here. OP and captain are probably trying to do the responsible thing and seek help from someone other than the coasties first. CG has their hands full with emergency response and LEO duties for a huge area. If I were in a bind but not really a true emergency I would also try to exhaust all other avenues before calling the 911 of the sea as well. Cut the guy a little slack fellas.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I wish he'd post again. Saying a prayer for their safety.


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

Good luck! Hopefully yall got help. I had some buddies headed out towards the gardens tonight as well, should some boats out with this window


----------



## El Sellador (Apr 30, 2011)

Team Masterbaiter said:


> We are broke down 110 miles off shore near the flower gardens. Is anyone offshore fishing this way that could help us?


 What's broke? Is this your first trip to the Flour Gardens? Are you wearing you life jacket? Tell us what's wrong maybe we can help you fix it. Are you taking on water? Do you have prop wash and 35ft of waterline? Have you got tight lately sucka? Fish On!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

El Sellador said:


> What's broke? Is this your first trip to the Flour Gardens? Are you wearing you life jacket? Tell us what's wrong maybe we can help you fix it. Are you taking on water? Do you have prop wash and 35ft of waterline? Have you got tight lately sucka? Fish On!


single motor it sounds like:work::work::work:


----------



## coolcj63 (Jun 28, 2010)

wonder if they got any help? would hate to be in their predictament...prayers for safe return...


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Anyone know if these guys made it in?


----------



## caf tx (Jan 30, 2005)

Just talked to his wife, she hasn't heard anything since midnight (that coast gaurd was on the way out). The boat is a 36' dakota with twins. I believe there is 5 men on board.

If someone heres something please post or call me at 713-594-5262 Craig


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope every thing went well with the rescue....Prayers sent for the crew.


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

i cant even make it out of the marina at this current time. 
sure hope this on turns into a cold beer and a laugh.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Prayers sent for those in peril at sea.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

BlueWaveEd said:


> Man I hope you guys get in safe and sound. I am curious how one posts on 2cool from 110 miles out. Please let us know how after you guys get in.


Last time we were near Stetson rock(near flower gardens) my phone went crazy with txt and missed calls had full 3G signal I don't know if the rigs have somethin out there but my bill was a Lil more that month

Hope the crew made it bk okay ain't heard anything on bw board either


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

**** some of you people are soulless tools.

Some of the offshore rigs have 3G repeaters.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Prayers sent. I hope they are ok.


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

hope everything goes well and they get in safe, prayers sent


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

El Sellador said:


> What's broke? Is this your first trip to the Flour Gardens? Are you wearing you life jacket? Tell us what's wrong maybe we can help you fix it. Are you taking on water? Do you have prop wash and 35ft of waterline? Have you got tight lately sucka? Fish On!





caf tx said:


> Just talked to his wife, she hasn't heard anything since midnight (that coast gaurd was on the way out). The boat is a 36' dakota with twins. I believe there is 5 men on board.
> 
> If someone heres something please post or call me at 713-594-5262 Craig


Geez. I bet you feel like a dik. If not, from me to you- el sellador, you're a fkg dik.

Prayers with the crew to get them ashore safely.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope they made it in.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Archer said:


> Tough crowd here.
> 
> If he has sat phone and/or sat internet access he could easily be posting here. OP and captain are *probably trying to do the responsible thing and seek help from someone other than the coasties first*. CG has their hands full with emergency response and LEO duties for a huge area. If I were in a bind but not really a true emergency I would also try to exhaust all other avenues before calling the 911 of the sea as well. Cut the guy a little slack fellas.


adrift 110 miles offshore?....... sad3sm

imo, the _*responsible thing* _to do would be to apprise the CG of the situation immediatley and then go from there

they'll work with you in situations like this and can be a big help in coming up with the best solution in such situations......... they're not the enemy


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent for a safe return.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

They need to be in touch with CG Galveston

We recently got towed in a the CG from the Gardens.

I'm gonna put a thread with CG Galv phone #


----------



## caf tx (Jan 30, 2005)

*update*

They are in tow via coast guard, ETA not until 5pm.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

caf tx said:


> They are in tow via coast guard, ETA not until 5pm.


Thank you for the update. God is good!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

caf tx said:


> They are in tow via coast guard, ETA not until 5pm.


Glad to hear it! Good news.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Good!

Took the 87', CG Cutter - Heron, 14 hours to drag us in. 7.5knts made for a long tow, but better than drifting!


The catch any 'hoo?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Fantastic. Thanks for the update .. I have don't have to fret over them now.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

so, what happen to the boat?? blown motor? batt dead? fuel problem?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have AT&T and it works at the flower Gardens. I text my wife and friends from there. Also works around several rigs 70 + miles offshore. 

Better to post on the Bluewater board! He may have an aircard also?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

i have been on the phone with the coast guard. the boat and crew are being towed into new orleans.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> **** some of you people are soulless tools.
> 
> Some of the offshore rigs have 3G repeaters.


Couldn't agree more. Every dog has his day. How did all the "know it all haters" feel that their negative posts contributed to the cause OR to the 2cool community? At least we can learn who we don't want to fish or share a campfire with when they show their "true" colors like some did on this thread. Kudos to the MEN who answered the call! Guy


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Doesn't make Sense*

I'll be the first to admit, that I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but why would Galveston CG tow them to New Orleans? Is it possible that New Orleans CG were the ones that rescued them?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hooked Up said:


> Couldn't agree more. Every dog has his day. How did all the "know it all haters" feel that their negative posts contributed to the cause OR to the 2cool community? At least we can learn who we don't want to fish or share a campfire with when they show their "true" colors like some did on this thread. Kudos to the MEN who answered the call! Guy


Thats why I said better to post on the Bluewater board. Shouldnt be any negative posts over there on a matter like this. All who fish offshore know something like this isnt taken lightly


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

McIII said:


> I'll be the first to admit, that I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but why would Galveston CG tow them to New Orleans? Is it possible that New Orleans CG were the ones that rescued them?


Yes.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Glad they were able to get help. 



Team Masterbaiter.....lol


----------



## El Sellador (Apr 30, 2011)

What is it with boaters that go way out then break down and can't make it back on their own power?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

El Sellador said:


> What is it with boaters that go way out then break down and can't make it back on their own power?


It's called bad luck and it happens every once in a while to all of us. Give the guy credit for having a sat phone and finding a way back in. I broke an oil line on one engine and had a severe fuel leak on another the last time I was on the end of a tow rope offshore. Stuff happens.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

El Sellador said:


> What is it with boaters that go way out then break down and can't make it back on their own power?[/QUO
> 
> Gee im sure they meant it to happen:headknock. Could be bad fuel, hit something, anything can happen. Even new motors break down. If its built by man then it can break.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

yes cg out of new orleans are the responders.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's mighty decent of the CG to go get them. It's gonna get nasty out there pretty quick with this front coming.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

El Sellador said:


> What is it with boaters that go way out then break down and can't make it back on their own power?


Really??? Obviously don't fish much do ya? Boats break down, PERIOD! If you've never been in a boat that broke down, you haven't fished much!


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

rookie06 said:


> Really??? Obviously don't fish much do ya? Boats break down, PERIOD! If you've never been in a boat that broke down, you haven't fished much!


x2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

rookie06 said:


> Really??? Obviously don't fish much do ya? Boats break down, PERIOD! If you've never been in a boat that broke down, you haven't fished much!


X3+


----------



## El Sellador (Apr 30, 2011)

Mont said:


> It's called bad luck and it happens every once in a while to all of us. Give the guy credit for having a sat phone and finding a way back in. I broke an oil line on one engine and had a severe fuel leak on another the last time I was on the end of a tow rope offshore. Stuff happens.


 So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rut roh


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

El Sellador said:


> So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised.


Your beginning to sound like a DA!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

El Sellador said:


> So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised.


 sad3sm


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

LMAO!! A dik and an idiot.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Your beginning to sound like a DA!


Dang Joey, I thought you were quicker than that! HaHaHa! Some folks just don't know when to STHU!


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

El Sellador said:


> So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised.


Bye, bye! I'm guessing banned camp is in your future!

But I am curious as to how you were raised to never have a boat break down! I would pay you a HUGE fee if you can raise me that way and ensure my boat never breaks down like yours!!!!!!!!!! Pretty much name your price and I'm in ---- probably along with every other boat owner here. I'm guessing if you can raise us all right (like yourself obviously) you can be an instant Billionaire.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

El Sellador said:


> So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised.


No he dint ^^ :ac550:


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

El Sellador said:


> So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised.


Dude, WTH is your problem? Obama not paid off your credit cards yet like he promised?


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

El Sellador said:


> So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised.


So what instrument do you play?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Pier Pressure said:


> So what instrument do you play?


Yep. I think I hear marching and brass.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

El Sellador Your not the the Sealer more like the Squealer.Hope those fellow fisherman make it back safe.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Glad it worked out for them.
Those seas are gonna be BIG tomorrow.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

So what is the over/under on El Sellador's remaining time?


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> So what is the over/under on El Sellador's remaining time?


4 hrs


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ell is just giving his opinion on an open forum like everyone else. I really don't think he would get banned for that. He apparently will get drilled for it but I doubt banned. Wipe ya'lls nose off now.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I will take the under on that. LOL


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Me thinks The Sealer is trying to seal his fate on this website.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

El Sellador said:


> So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised.


*Please do not feed the Troll*.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Ell is just giving his opinion on an open forum like everyone else. I really don't think he would get banned for that. He apparently will get drilled for it but I doubt banned. Wipe ya'lls nose off now.


Not banned just a boatload of red.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised. 

So apparently you were "raised" by a pompous ***, since you certainly turned out to be one. I've seen boats that were only hours old break down. I will say it is impressive to be in the presence of your greatness. You are without doubt a legend in your own mind. 

Glad the boaters made it in safe.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

reeltimer said:


> Not banned just a boatload of red.


At least "one" Reddie that I'm sure of. Haven't used them in years but I can't think of a more deserving individual than him! :rotfl::work:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep he is fading fast.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

El Sellador said:


> So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised.


You really should keep your mouth shut. I have been on the front end of a tow rope more times than I can count. In over 4000 hours offshore, I have been towed home exactly once. In that particular case, I got myself close enough to shore to have the CG call Tow Boat US, of which I was a paying member. I anchored up, and never put me or my crew in any danger. Before you make comments about how you are raised, you should engage your brain. If you spend enough time in a boat, at some point you are going to experience multiple failures and then it comes down to your backup plan(s). I had one, executed it and was back in my slip by 11 PM that evening.

Bless your heart, may you never have to do that.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Two is one, one is none and when the sh!t hits the fan call for help....


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Mont said:


> You really should keep your mouth shut. I have been on the front end of a tow rope more times than I can count. In over 4000 hours offshore, I have been towed home exactly once. In that particular case, I got myself close enough to shore to have the CG call Tow Boat US, of which I was a paying member. I anchored up, and never put me or my crew in any danger. Before you make comments about how you are raised, you should engage your brain. If you spend enough time in a boat, at some point you are going to experience multiple failures and then it comes down to your backup plan(s). I had one, executed it and was back in my slip by 11 PM that evening.
> 
> Bless your heart, may you never have to do that.


God only knows who this fool will have to reach out to and have no one answer. karma is a real beotch!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I can't wait until they get back to shore and tell their story. Then the real armchair captains can really tell them what they did wrong and beat them to a pulp. 

Glad to hear these guys are safe.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> I can't wait until they get back to shore and tell their story. Then the real armchair captains can really tell them what they did wrong and beat them to a pulp.
> 
> Glad to hear these guys are safe.


that is a good thing though. as long as they are safe, it is then ok to fire away.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

carryyourbooks said:


> God only knows who this fool will have to reach out to and have no one answer. karma is a real beotch!


It reminds me of the guy in the Mercedes running about 80 that took the rear bumper off my truck, and then the front bumper pulling back around to pass. The Webster PD had stopped just past the next overpass.

What's even more funny, is I had a smaller boat in tow behind me that same day. I was on both ends of a tow rope at the same time that day. Next time you run into Tiny, ask him how glad he was to see me anchored up with a tow already on the way when he motored up on his kicker. Like Pop always says, ''we walked away from another one".


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Glad they found help. Who is this guy el sellopoststirrer?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Join date -April, 2011 130+/- post. Bit by the corn trollio and went to the darkside. He's a dumbass.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Pier Pressure said:


> So what instrument do you play?


I'm guessing a meat flute.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

rookie06 said:


> Really??? Obviously don't fish much do ya? Boats break down, PERIOD! If you've never been in a boat that broke down, you haven't fished much!


Everytime a freakin banana comes on my boat I break down. On a 2009 motor!! so yes stuff does happen especially when bananas are involved!

Glad they made it back safely. That is very scary to know that death is all around you out there and anything can happen!!


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I just talked to Team Masterbaiter. He is a friend of mine. They are almost back to Galveston. I just got off the phone with him. A commercial Snapper boat has then in tow and they are 2 miles from the jetties. He had cell service out there, made the call into a friend on land who made the actual post on 2cool. 

To all you A-Holes that always critizise everyone on here for the mistakes they made, have obviously never spent a whole lot of time on the water. If you run offshore enough, things are going to happen, its just the nature of the beast and it happens to everyone at some point or another. 

Glad to see everyone made it back safe and sound.


----------



## caf tx (Jan 30, 2005)

Latest info I have still in tow to Galveston, the New Orleans Coast Guard thing must be another boat or miss info.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

caf tx said:


> They haven't made it back yet and being towed to New Orleans they still have many hours before they can get past this as they are a long way from home/truck/boat trailer.


Read my previous post. They are 2 miles from the galveston Jetty..... They launched out of Texas City.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's good news and thanks for the update.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Well...I hope they safely make it back to wherever they are going and Kudos to whoever is towing them somewhere. :spineyes:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Glad they got a tow.


----------



## caf tx (Jan 30, 2005)

At least they are decent spirits, as they asked since I passed on this trip if I wanted to go next week.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

El Sellador said:


> What is it with boaters that go way out then break down and can't make it back on their own power?





El Sellador said:


> So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised.


"It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt." 
-- *Mark Twain*

Unfortunately I am not quite as well spoken.....

*WHAT A PUCKING FRICK ! sad3sm*


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

El Sellador said:


> So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised.


I've heard about reddies, but never seen one.........................until now.


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Mont said:


> You really should keep your mouth shut. I have been on the front end of a tow rope more times than I can count. In over 4000 hours offshore, I have been towed home exactly once. In that particular case, I got myself close enough to shore to have the CG call Tow Boat US, of which I was a paying member. I anchored up, and never put me or my crew in any danger. Before you make comments about how you are raised, you should engage your brain. If you spend enough time in a boat, at some point you are going to experience multiple failures and then it comes down to your backup plan(s). I had one, executed it and was back in my slip by 11 PM that evening.
> 
> Bless your heart, may you never have to do that.


Green your way buddy! I would go offshore with you anytime!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> "It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."
> -- *Mark Twain*
> 
> Unfortunately I am not quite as well spoken.....
> ...


Finally something we can all agree on


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> rut roh


LMAO..............Him don't know what him did just yet..........lol


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> "It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."
> -- *Mark Twain*
> 
> Unfortunately I am not quite as well spoken.....
> ...


I literally just LOL!


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Evidently, El Sellador never read the book "HOW TO MAKE FRIENDS AND INFLUENCE PEOPLE"


----------



## tcross34 (Jan 20, 2011)

rookie06 said:


> Bye, bye! I'm guessing banned camp is in your future!
> 
> But I am curious as to how you were raised to never have a boat break down! I would pay you a HUGE fee if you can raise me that way and ensure my boat never breaks down like yours!!!!!!!!!! Pretty much name your price and I'm in ---- probably along with every other boat owner here. I'm guessing if you can raise us all right (like yourself obviously) you can be an instant Billionaire.


Love this!!!


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Danny Jansen said:


> Evidently, El Sellador never read the book "HOW TO MAKE FRIENDS AND INFLUENCE PEOPLE"


The world is full of want-a-be hard asses that just don't know any better.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

when i first read the post i called the cg command center, they had not recieved a distress call about this vessel. the cg read this post, investigated further than called me to say the cg out of new orleans had the vessel in tow. i was out in the bolivar roads today and did not see a shrimper towing in any boat. at this point none of this makes sense to me, but glad everyone is all right.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

GREAT......love it when storys have a happy ending


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Details!!!


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok, Wasn't going to post anything about this because of all the negative stuff I heard was said in some of the posts but if someone else can learn from this and keep them out of the situation we were in then it's all good. So here it goes. It is my boat a 36' CC with twin optis we ran out fine with no issues at all. We trolled for about 1.5hrs and caught a few fish before dark. We tied off to one of the bouys at the west flower gardens. We decided we wanted to move over to a rig and tie up for the night around 3 miles away. I got a low voltage alarm on my electronics. We cranked up both motors and when I throttled up they acted as if they were in guardian mode. Prior to this trip I had 4 new continental 1000cca batteries installed and did not believe it was a battery issue. When I checked my battery volts it was showing ~9 volts. I shut the port motor down to see if I could clear the alarm and restart the motor. When I shut down the port motor the starboard motor also shutdown. I restarted the port engine and my voltage reading was now ~8 volts. We tried to limp to the rig on one motor since the starboard engine would not turn over at all. We continued to head toward the rig steadily watching the volts go down we made it ~1/4 mile from the rig and the port engine shutdown at 6 volts showing on the guage. We tried using the vhf and as soon as we keyed the mic the screen would go black. We tried several more times after turning my perkos off for awhile then back on still nothing. I pulled out my lifejacket strobes and hung them from the t-top since we had no running lights and everything was off. I shot off 1 flare because we had 2 boats within 6 miles of us we had seen earlier. No response. We had exhausted all means of contacting help at the time so I activated my epirb which was the last thing I absolutly wanted to do but did so because I knew we had bad seas coming on Thursday. We were able to get phone service and thats what started the 2 cool thread. I then turned my perko switch back on and the vhf was able to transmit enough for the Alice Mae to respond to our mayday call from 6 miles away. We were able to get our coordinates and gave them out over the phone. Told Alice Mae to contact the coast guard and disreguard the epirb signal and I turned off the epirb. Alice Mae showed up and charged our batteries and we discovered both alternators were not putting out any voltage to charge the batteries to keep the engines running. #1 Lesson I learned from this trip is to verify both motors are putting out the correct voltage before leaving the dock. I believe both were working when we left because we would have never made it that far with no alternators working. #2 Lesson learned I will be bringing a small portable generator and extension cord to power up the onboard charger (and bring spare charger) so we could have made it home without any help. #3 Lesson handheld VHF. I recently had both motors checked out by a mechanic to replace anything that needed to be repaired. I often bring my children offshore with me and this is the situation I was trying to prevent. In 30 yrs of offshore fishing this is a first for me. I appreciate all the well wishes and all the people who responded on what they could do to help on this thread. The others said enough for me to know all I need to know so I will take the high road and not go there. We were doing our best to keep from using the epirb and get as much info out as we could but wanted to conserve the cell phones for a real emergency that was soon to come if we were there much longer. I cannot say enough THANKS to Billy and the Alice Mae who took us aboard fed us and treated us like family they are a true class act. Cannot wait to get back out there again. You know what they say KARMA is a _ _ _ _ _!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Haters gonna hate. I think you handled it well. **** happens and you can't always predict it. I'd fish with you.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank goodness you and your group are back, safe & sound!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

AWESOME!!!

Did a great job...stayed calm...can't ask for anymore


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad this had a happy ending!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

glad your back home and all safe, aint no way in prediciting when an alternator is gonna go bad much less two of em.. you did good and brought everyone home safe.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Waterworx, sure good to see that post. Those kiddos still have dad, so, this day with all its lows (RIP Brent) , has a strong up beat.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Man the last place you want to have engine failure is the middle of the Gulf. Glad ya'll made it home safe and sound.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are back safely. God still answers prayers.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Glad it worked out. Seems like you kept a cool head and made things happen. That's all you can do. Don't worry about the knucklehead here running his mouth!


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Quite an adventure with a happy ending. I wonder why BOTH of your motors alternators were not putting out any juice??? Very strange...


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

huntnetime said:


> Quite an adventure with a happy ending. I wonder why BOTH of your motors alternators were not putting out any juice??? Very strange...


Apparently 1 was already bad and being that my perkos were set to "both" 1 alternator would charge both battery banks. When the working alternator failed we were running just on battery power alone until that was gone. Where I screwed up was I just put in 4 brand new 1000 cca batteries two weeks ago and I thought the low voltage alarm was false. Like you I was thinking to myself "both alternators can't be bad" I just had both motors completely checked out. No matter how much you prepare stuff still seems to happen when least expected. Just glad my kids were at home because they had school. I will be "better" prepared with equipment that can help out myself or someone in my situation next time. 110 miles offshore is the wrong place to be dead in the water.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

@waterworx - I have a small battery pack made by Tekkeon. It holds 4 AA batteries, regular or rechargeable. If your cell phone is running low on battery power, you can plug in your cable via the USB port on the battery pack. It is called *Tekcharge model MP 1580*. I have used it on my Samsung Android phone and my friend has used it on his iPhone. It will recharge your phones battery.

This might be a valuable asset in a situation similar to this last one. Or anyone for that matter that is away from the dock and low on battery power.

Glad to hear y'all made it in safe.
Mike


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

welcome back. Disregard the tool.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> @waterworx - I have a small battery pack made by Tekkeon. It holds 4 AA batteries, regular or rechargeable. If your cell phone is running low on battery power, you can plug in your cable via the USB port on the battery pack. It is called *Tekcharge model MP 1580*. I have used it on my Samsung Android phone and my friend has used it on his iPhone. It will recharge your phones battery.
> 
> This might be a valuable asset in a situation similar to this last one. Or anyone for that matter that is away from the dock and low on battery power.
> 
> ...


This is a good idea for any kind of trip that you might be away from power. There are also some really cool solar chargers available. I bought a little 1hp generator a while back for 79.99 from harbor freight.

Do you have to have a special one for boats?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you are back and safe.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

glad yall made out OK.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Glad you guys made it home safe.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Awesome you guys had coverage out there, glad you made back to dry land..

Andrew



El Sellador said:


> So your in that group of boaters that go out in a twin diesel break down and get towed in. Geez I wouldn't be bragging about it I would be ashamed about it. But that just how I was raised.





El Sellador said:


> What is it with boaters that go way out then break down and can't make it back on their own power?


Ya know, I wasn't going to say anything because most of it's already been said, but you are such an assclown, I can't believe the troll wizards haven't weeded you out before 113 posts.

I think you should go find somewhere else to spew your ****, as far as I'm concerned you are an idiot in the true definition of the word, we'll go with Miriam Websters definition on this one:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/idiot

"1
_usually offensive_ *:* a person affected with extreme mental retardation

2
*:* a foolish or stupid person"


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

lordbater said:


> ..... as far as I'm concerned you are an idiot in the true definition of the word, we'll go with Miriam Websters definition on this one:
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/idiot
> 
> ...


:cheers:

Why am I always out of green when I need it most?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

That's alright, I'm not a big fan of the whole rep thing, but I do enjoy the comments, errrr, most of them.. guess can't have one without the other..

Andrew


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Excellent job of making the best of a bad situation Captain Waterworx. I'd go offshore on your boat any day.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome home! Glad y'all made it back. Dry, solid, land always feels like a dream after something like that.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

*Glad you and the crew made it back home safe and thanks for the lessons learned fron your report. Kudos to those who came to help or prayed for your safe return.*


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

El Sellador said:


> What is it with boaters that go way out then break down and can't make it back on their own power?


Bet you've never ridden a bicycle or a big boys bike. It's not if but when.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

CoolChange said:


> Bet you've never ridden a bicycle or a big boys bike. It's not if but when.


momma said you cant ride my bike, your to FAT:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

waterworx said:


> Ok, Wasn't going to post anything about this because of all the negative stuff I heard was said in some of the posts but if someone else can learn from this and keep them out of the situation we were in then it's all good. So here it goes. It is my boat a 36' CC with twin optis we ran out fine with no issues at all. We trolled for about 1.5hrs and caught a few fish before dark. We tied off to one of the bouys at the west flower gardens. We decided we wanted to move over to a rig and tie up for the night around 3 miles away. I got a low voltage alarm on my electronics. We cranked up both motors and when I throttled up they acted as if they were in guardian mode. Prior to this trip I had 4 new continental 1000cca batteries installed and did not believe it was a battery issue. When I checked my battery volts it was showing ~9 volts. I shut the port motor down to see if I could clear the alarm and restart the motor. When I shut down the port motor the starboard motor also shutdown. I restarted the port engine and my voltage reading was now ~8 volts. We tried to limp to the rig on one motor since the starboard engine would not turn over at all. We continued to head toward the rig steadily watching the volts go down we made it ~1/4 mile from the rig and the port engine shutdown at 6 volts showing on the guage. We tried using the vhf and as soon as we keyed the mic the screen would go black. We tried several more times after turning my perkos off for awhile then back on still nothing. I pulled out my lifejacket strobes and hung them from the t-top since we had no running lights and everything was off. I shot off 1 flare because we had 2 boats within 6 miles of us we had seen earlier. No response. We had exhausted all means of contacting help at the time so I activated my epirb which was the last thing I absolutly wanted to do but did so because I knew we had bad seas coming on Thursday. We were able to get phone service and thats what started the 2 cool thread. I then turned my perko switch back on and the vhf was able to transmit enough for the Alice Mae to respond to our mayday call from 6 miles away. We were able to get our coordinates and gave them out over the phone. Told Alice Mae to contact the coast guard and disreguard the epirb signal and I turned off the epirb. Alice Mae showed up and charged our batteries and we discovered both alternators were not putting out any voltage to charge the batteries to keep the engines running. #1 Lesson I learned from this trip is to verify both motors are putting out the correct voltage before leaving the dock. I believe both were working when we left because we would have never made it that far with no alternators working. #2 Lesson learned I will be bringing a small portable generator and extension cord to power up the onboard charger (and bring spare charger) so we could have made it home without any help. #3 Lesson handheld VHF. I recently had both motors checked out by a mechanic to replace anything that needed to be repaired. I often bring my children offshore with me and this is the situation I was trying to prevent. In 30 yrs of offshore fishing this is a first for me. I appreciate all the well wishes and all the people who responded on what they could do to help on this thread. The others said enough for me to know all I need to know so I will take the high road and not go there. We were doing our best to keep from using the epirb and get as much info out as we could but wanted to conserve the cell phones for a real emergency that was soon to come if we were there much longer. I cannot say enough THANKS to Billy and the Alice Mae who took us aboard fed us and treated us like family they are a true class act. Cannot wait to get back out there again. You know what they say KARMA is a _ _ _ _ _!


great deal , i sure would have NOT wanted to be out there today and kudos to capt. bill, i belive that would be billy wrights son of the ol brand x and dan bunday was probably on there too :cheers: , a little more info. on bill sr., he is the son in law of jay porter( rip ) that ran partyboats in freeport and the old one that was on the wall at gyb, what was that ones name? ohh yea, ranger v http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3638117 , old article on jay http://www.fishingunited.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=8996&start=0


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

I would just like to say that my fiance Billy has been such a hero that day! He called me that night around 7 excited to actually get some sleep when he heard the call. Im so proud of him. When i got the call around 10 that he was headed to the gardens to help some guys in need and he really didnt know a lot about the situation because it kept breaking up. He said he just heard enough in their voice that " something was wrong". Im glad everything turned out ok.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad y'all made it back safe. I've been broken down before in much less exteme situations. I can only imagine how you must've felt. Did you kiss the ground when you got off the boat? I think I would.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Glad y'all made it back safe. I've been broken down before in much less exteme situations. I can only imagine how you must've felt. Did you kiss the ground when you got off the boat? I think I would.


lol i joked about just that on the way in i said i dont care if there are shirmp and shad guts everywhere and to FishinGrl tell Billy Thanks again and good luck with the new little one when He/She arrives, we are going to the Doc today to have ultra sound to find out what we are having in July!!!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

waterworx said:


> Apparently 1 was already bad and being that my perkos were set to "both" 1 alternator would charge both battery banks. When the working alternator failed we were running just on battery power alone until that was gone. Where I screwed up was I just put in 4 brand new 1000 cca batteries two weeks ago and I thought the low voltage alarm was false. Like you I was thinking to myself "both alternators can't be bad" I just had both motors completely checked out. No matter how much you prepare stuff still seems to happen when least expected. Just glad my kids were at home because they had school. I will be "better" prepared with equipment that can help out myself or someone in my situation next time. 110 miles offshore is the wrong place to be dead in the water.


Glad y'all made it back safe Capt!

Your Optis should have a positive cable from the PERKO to the starting solenoid and another cable from the solenoid to the alternator. Check that short cable for continuity. It should have an inline fusible link and my guess is it's blown.

Have a Opti 150 and have blown it twice. After the second time I figured out the cause was charging the battery but forgetting to turn the PERKO off.

First time I replaced the cable (for about $75) with one from the dealer. Second time I removed the fusible link and replaced with a fusible link from NAPA (about $10). It's riveted in with copper rivets. I found some at a local saddle shop so the repaired one looks just like the original.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

BigNate523 said:


> lol i joked about just that on the way in i said i dont care if there are shirmp and shad guts everywhere and to FishinGrl tell Billy Thanks again and good luck with the new little one when He/She arrives, we are going to the Doc today to have ultra sound to find out what we are having in July!!!


Will do!!! Oh congrats! Billy told me how yalls conversation winged into pregnant wives lol.  we find out next week what we are having. Thanks so much!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just curious

if you had 4 batteries were both the perkos on all ?

you need to run them on either 1 or 2 and not switch them with the motors running , that way you always have a hot battery


also ck you cables for copper rot and the cable connections under the motors and at the batteries and perkos 


hit everything w a shot of corrosion-x before tightening as well


----------

